# The smallest project has started! 😁



## secuono (Oct 31, 2020)

Came across an ad on FB for a mini while scrolling around two weeks ago. Since Flugi sold & mini was less than what I got for her, DH agreed to it.

I got my van all set up, hauled my butt out 2.5hrs in the pouring rain on a 70mph highway, then things stopped.

She wouldn't walk over the terrifying, noisy metal ramp. 🤦🏽‍♀️ Too short & fat to jump up or be hoisted in.

Spent awhile up there trying, but eventually, I had to come home empty handed. I told seller to give me a couple of days to see if I could convince DH to haul the trailer.

Husband said no. Ugh.

So, I told seller that I would post on FB asking for hauling & see what happens. I find someone. Unfortunately, they wanted more than I'd rather pay. But, well, you know how it is? When you set your eyes on something, ya just gotta have it, money be damned!

I eventually agreed to spend $50 more than what I had available for a project & now I'm waiting for her to arrive!

I just got word that she's on board & on her way!

I'm incredibly nervous, as I am trusting a complete stranger. I've heard of people stealing horses during this process of blind trust, so, yeah, I'm sweating bullets right now!

Horse is roughly 31", 4yrs old, fat mare, bad right eye & wonky rear hoof.

Will they arrive? I'll know around 5pm!








Alright, onto the hopeful stuff.
I'd like to cart train her & teach her to leadline. Probably too small to make her a saddle horse, but if she can pull a cart, future buyer should be able to easily switch to riding.

She only knows how to lead, was untouched until the seller bought her about 4mo ago.

Of course, if DH happens to really like her, she may end up a permanent member.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Oct 31, 2020)

Moral of the story - learn to drive the trailer.  I had the same situation with getting two sheep, trailers are interesting to drive but not that difficult actually.  Just try to really limit the backing up!  I practiced in a big open space for a bit first, but it wasn't as difficult as I thought.

Cute little horse!  Will her back foot be fixable, do you think?


----------



## secuono (Oct 31, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Moral of the story - learn to drive the trailer.  I had the same situation with getting two sheep, trailers are interesting to drive but not that difficult actually.  Just try to really limit the backing up!  I practiced in a big open space for a bit first, but it wasn't as difficult as I thought.
> 
> Cute little horse!  Will her back foot be fixable, do you think?



I could drive it, on normal roads. But I'm not getting trapped on narrow, steep, winding roads, alone & hours from home.


----------



## secuono (Oct 31, 2020)

She's here!
I've contacted several vets & waiting to hear back.


----------



## secuono (Oct 31, 2020)

Vet appointment scheduled for Monday morning!


----------



## secuono (Nov 1, 2020)

Her color is "red tobiano lp/red pintaloosa", for those curious.

Raining today, so thinking of names.

Mały, small
Niski, low/short
Cxzerwony, red
Perła, pearl
Rekin, shark


Idk, still thinking, may end up an english name.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 1, 2020)

She beautiful!!!!


----------



## secuono (Nov 1, 2020)

Rain finally stopped, so I sat with her for awhile. She keeps her left eye closed when resting next to me, it clearly bothers her. The right eye looks bad, but she's not acting like it bothers her any. 🤔 She rested her chin in my lap, too. So sweet!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 1, 2020)

How about a fun name like Princess Priscilla?  Pumpkin?  Petunia?  I seem to be stuck on names that start with a 'P' for some reason.  Dunno why.  Do horses get to know their names?  Maybe "Nellie" so she has a hope of ever pronouncing her own name?


----------



## secuono (Nov 2, 2020)

Vet just left.
Right eye non-visual, eye itself is shrunk, microphthalmia, but can still move somewhat. Will be putting neosporin on it. If it keeps getting weird, then I'll schedule to have it removed. 
Left eye has swelling, maybe injury or allergy, depending on what the drops do, may tell us which it is. Have the tiniest bottle of eye drops to put in there 3x a day for a week. She was okay-ish for the vet to get the drops in, but I know it'll only get more difficult with time. Vet will be back if no improvement in a week. She was squinty and wiggly, so he didn't get a great look at it, did do a stain for it. 
I'll try to catch what I'm seeing on video. I know they have corpora nigra, but I don't believe that's what I'm seeing. 

Anyway, she was super well behaved. I really don't know where other people find demonic minis from, I'm 3 for 3 on sweet minis. Two are redheads and all 3 are mares! 🤷🏽‍♀️ It really is a mystery!

Let my other 4 out in their grazing muzzles. 
They'll get to interact with her more while she's safely in her round pen.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 2, 2020)

Bummers on the eyes!  Hope she keeps at least one.  Wasn't it her foot that you were worried about?

Do you think that's why they sold her, these medical issues?  Or did they not know?

Hopefully she will get along with her new friends.  Aren't horses happier with friends?  Sheep kinda freak out when they're by themselves (at least the two here do), although I don't think horses have the same level of requirement to be in a herd?


----------



## secuono (Nov 2, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Bummers on the eyes!  Hope she keeps at least one.  Wasn't it her foot that you were worried about?
> 
> Do you think that's why they sold her, these medical issues?  Or did they not know?
> 
> Hopefully she will get along with her new friends.  Aren't horses happier with friends?  Sheep kinda freak out when they're by themselves (at least the two here do), although I don't think horses have the same level of requirement to be in a herd?



Some horses will risk life n limb to not be alone. 

They knew, they had it covered up for weeks until she got it off recently. The left eye looked fine last week, so that one they probably didn't know about. 



Both hind hooves have some curve inward. But I think with shorter trim cycles, I can fix it.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2020)

I love the Appaloosa back end and Paint front end. She is a cutie, hope you can get her hooves going right.


----------



## secuono (Nov 2, 2020)

She's so sweet! 
Need to try and get the glue off her.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 3, 2020)

Has she gotten a name yet?


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2020)

Vet contacted me after I emailed pictures of the haze in her left eye & agreed it could be uveitis.

Anywho, I haven't had to halter or tie her up for the cream or drops yet.

She's somewhat making a friend, but refuses to be nice to the dark mini. Unfortunately, pinto mini over reacted when they were in the same pen. 🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2020)

So who's going to be the lead mare? She will find her place in the herd. 

Her hoof doesn't look terrible. It has an inward turn, but I think with proper trimming it may straighten up.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 4, 2020)

Her feet don’t look bad actually. Minis have a tendency to get weird feet (per my experience and our big horse’s farrier).

I had a mini who had 1 back foot that curved inward, but it was 100x worse than yours. It took me a couple years of frequent trims, but I did get it corrected.


----------



## secuono (Nov 4, 2020)

😅 Vet listed her as 6 of 9 on the fat scale. That's not fat enough! 

Both hinds curve in, thought it was just one. My dark mini has a hoof that likes to randomly curve a bit. Bothers me so dang much...


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 4, 2020)

When a horses hoof has had a particular departure from the "standard" it has an affect on the leg bones. Trying to make hooves look perfect once the bones have set, can be detrimental. If she goes sound now I wouldn't mess around with changing angles. Got to get after the thrush of course  .


----------



## secuono (Nov 4, 2020)

She has almost no frog in two feet. 
Bad eye is much cleaner now. 
Finally managed to sneak in a decent look while she was yawning & she needs to see a dentist. 
First time I saw her trot was when the sheep were coming by.


----------



## secuono (Nov 4, 2020)

Ordered her a UV mask that she'll wear for basically forever.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

She sure landed in the right place.


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)

No violence today from pinto mini, but the same can't be said about my other girl. 🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)

1.5hrs alone so far & no issues. I'll move Kasia back out before dark.


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)

Moved back, no problems. She'll get to spend all day with her tomorrow!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaisia. Is that Asia with a K?


----------



## secuono (Nov 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Kaisia. Is that Asia with a K?



I guess it is also. 

Human Polish name.


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2020)

🤔

Mały, small. Because she's smol
Niski, low/short. Because she's short
Cxzerwony, red. Because she's red
Perła, pearl. Lol, idk, because its cute
Rekin, shark. Because she has a shark tooth on her side


But then I heard a name & thought maybe I like it more.
Pavlov

Why? Idk, reading Dr Frost webtoon & it's kinda neat. But I've known about him for years, just never thought that it made a cute name until now.

🤔
So, to call her Pavlov or something else...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 6, 2020)

Does she respond to any of those names? What was she called at her previous home?


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2020)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Does she respond to any of those names? What was she called at her previous home?



Nope.
I believe I heard them call her Rosie, but they only had her a short while. First owner was an elderly man who died, I think.


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2020)

Pavlov & Kasia are eating from the same net!   








Aww, it's like the spaghetti scene from Lady n the Tramp! 🤣


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2020)

Brought in my older gelding to meet her, went a bit sideways. He had a lot of fun...


----------



## secuono (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 9, 2020)

New mask came in


----------



## secuono (Nov 10, 2020)

Hung the nets under the shelter, as its supposed to rain.


----------



## secuono (Nov 13, 2020)

The mood today was so calm, that I introduced everyone!

Pavlov is setup to stay in the arena, as her round pen is a muddy mess.


----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't care how friendly that pink unicorn tries to be, it isn't going to be easy getting that one integrated into the herd.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2020)

A pink unicorn! RUN PONIES! it's going to EAT us!


----------



## secuono (Nov 16, 2020)

The others went out in their muzzles, while Pavlov & her buddy stayed behind. Opened the gate to arena so that Pavlov can calmly figure out the track.


----------



## secuono (Nov 18, 2020)

Got a Pivo cameraman...has some kinks to iron out. Pavlov wanted to join in.


I also went on the track & they tagged along. 
Lol, Pavlov was on the wrong side of the fence this morning. All the crazy wind led to the fence being ground out fully & she slipped out under it.
But she was careful not to touch it while on our adventure down & back up the track. Hmm


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 22, 2020)

Blending into my herd is part of training, isn't it?








Oh, the card is a donation to Pavlov for her eye care. 🥰


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2020)

Sometimes you forget the obvious...like that the new horse is TINY & the trough you have is TALL...
Yeah...had to buy a new one.

300 gallons, its massive! I wish it was summer so I could soak in it!!


----------



## secuono (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Nov 29, 2020)

🤦🏽‍♀️ Almost the same height...metal ones play visual tricks!
So, raised the ground instead...19" now instead of 25".


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2020)

Training has been minimal. She doesn't always lead well & I'm not the type to get a halter/lead just to move a horse. So, we've been working on leading by the chin & a hand behind the pole/ears. A tug & kisses, standing at her side. If I'm ahead, she wouldn't move before. 
The pictures in the above post didn't load in order. I can now just ask her to follow. Tried to show her the new water trough, but it was a bit much for her. Video instead, lol.


----------



## secuono (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 18, 2020)

Always had trouble with shippers and minis.....water buckets lower, bottoms of dividers had to have extensions in trailers.   Then foals.  I was raising them, so bought shorter tubs or no one could drink.   It's been helpful as I now have short and taller containers in all fields.  Full sized goats and tiny kids.     Good job there.


----------



## secuono (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Palomino (Dec 22, 2020)

What a pretty pintaloosa! I love that color pattern. And she is not at all fat compared to one of my minis!!
 I'm sure she's happy to be with you!


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2020)

Had to put up a separate net just for Pavlov because Oreo was being a turd!


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2021)

First time ground driving!   
Even a short bit of trotting.
I need to attach a sponge to a long stick, so I can tap her back to being straight when she turns to her blind side more gently. 
Obviously done free w/o lines, so couldn't redirect with reins. Started out back, where it was very wide. She didn't wanna go, but I had to get her back up so she could eat & had no lead with me.


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2021)

Moved track fence, but Pavlov didn't want to be near the grumpy others.


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2021)

I have bad news to post.
This thread will no longer be followed & if an administrator can close it off to comments, that'd be great. 
I won't reply to anything posted here after this update. 

Pavlov has passed away. She was lost in a freak accident very early one morning. There was nothing I could do when I found her. 

🙏 Rest in peace, sweet little girl.


----------

